# Early preg syptoms



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi There
Just a little question, do early preg syptoms change from day to day, eg, if your breasts become very sore one day and not so sore the next, or if your exhausted one day then not the next? It just puzzles me a little xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't worry, this is normal, you spend all one day worrying that you don't feel sick etc and the next wishing you didn't! 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## AngelsHelper (Nov 7, 2009)

Thank u xx


----------

